# Dig out?



## The Orchid Boy (May 31, 2013)

The other night it rained 1.75 inches in 30 minutes. I have Cyp. reginae and Cyp. pubescens outside in the ground. The reginae are ok but lots of dirt got washed into the pubescens spot. I had dug out the soil and replaced it with loose stuff. Should I dig the silt and such and and get new dirt or what?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2013)

If you think that the new substrate is not adequate and will retain more water, aka rot problems, then you should replace it. However, since it is the growing season, roots wouldn't like to be distrurbed...

But then again, I think that plants on the ground are more forgiving to changes.

Whatever you choose to do, try to disturb the plants the less...!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 1, 2013)

Pubescens is a forest edge species, they do grow in a substrate that does look a bit more like garden soil. I would leave the plants alone until normal repotting season, late fall or early spring.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2013)

Good luck.


----------

